# General > Classified Marketplace >  Sarge47's Gofundme Page

## crashdive123

Here is a link to Sarge47's Gofundme page if you are inclined to help him out with his medical expenses.  I did ask his permission to post it here.  http://www.gofundme.com/t53ca8hg

----------


## Sarge47

Thank you Crash, and thanks to the WSF member who donated today, you know who you are.  Every thing helps!... :Cowboy:

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks for allowing it to be posted here.

----------


## Sarge47

Much thanks to those who have donated so far!  Thank you so much!.. :1:

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Get better soon Sarge!

----------


## Old Professor

Just recovering from a serious accident my self. I know how wishes and prayers can boost your mood and help healing. I hope my donation helps. Hang in there and get well soon.

----------


## Sarge47

> Just recovering from a serious accident my self. I know how wishes and prayers can boost your mood and help healing. I hope my donation helps. Hang in there and get well soon.


Everything helps, thank you so much.... :1:

----------


## Ken

Good luck with your surgery today, Sarge!  Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## trapperjack

get well soon, sarge

----------

